# Dag Wiren



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

Dag Wiren's Serenade for Strings.

One of my favorite compositions of all time.

This can be the most popular piece in string orchestra repertoire if it just gets out there more.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Definitely! Another composer who deserves to be better known not only for this work but for chamber music, orchestral works and 5 symphonies.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I played this in highschool. It wasn't too fun for the violas.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I played it earlier this year. The viola part is pretty average.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Dag Wirén is one of those unfortunate composers whose serious works have been overshadowed by a mere trifle (an attractive trifle in this case, admittedly). I would urge you to seek-out and listen to his other works. There is much there of some substance that will give much pleasure.


----------

